# HELP ! No immodium in stores ?



## BaltimoreGuy

Hello everyone. I'll start by saying I live in Southern Pennsylvania close to the Maryland line. I have been to atleast 12 stores in the past 2 weeks and every store is completly out of Immodium. Walmart had signs that says they can't get it ? Is anyone else having this problem ? I did find a store brand to hold me over but it doesn't help me as much as the Immodium E Z chews







Not sure if this is just a region thing or what ? Thanks alot for your help in advance !!


----------



## BQ

Could be just a local thing... but the store brand should be ok for the time being.. you may just have to take it differently than the EZ chews. Did you go across to like Emmitsburg and try there? And/or perhaps you could order some online?(Here I found this on Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_1_16?url=search-alias%3Dhpc&field-keywords=imodium+chewable&sprefix=imodium+chewable )Good Luck and hope your local stores have it soon.


----------



## BayRat

No, you're not the only one seeing this. Here's a recent thread about it:immodium multisympton gone?I'm in Southeastern NY and I'm seeing the same thing. No Imodium of any type on the shelves (CVS, Walgreens, Walmart, Target) The pharmacists I've spoken to simply say it's back-ordered. I've been using the CVS brand that contains the exact same ingredient: Loperamide 2MG. I decided to try the Gelcaps and found them to be very effective and fast.I believe this Imodium shortage is now becoming widespread, at least in the eastern US. The plant that manufactured/distributed Imodium, and a few other J&J products, is in PA and it's been shut down due to that "moldy smell" in the packaging issue. No doubt J&J will return to production, they're in the process of a major reorganization of product lines, but in the meantime try the knockoff's gelcaps. They may work just as well and you'll save money. I'm not sure that anyone else makes a chewable form.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82

I am in North Carolina and I noticed the same thing the other day. I normally get the store brand of Imodium AD and they still had plenty of those but the actual Imodium brand was sold out. I wonder if I should go stock up or something. That really makes me nervous. Most of us all depend on Imodium to get through the day.


----------



## BQ

Not seeing any problem here yet but I'm about 30 minutes away from J&J hdqrts. Yeah you could stock up.. but watch the expiration dates.


----------



## BaltimoreGuy

Thank you all for the quick replies ! I will have to try the gel caps from cvs. It's so weird that the shelves are completly clear of anything Immodium. I usually take the EZ Chews because they work so fast for me. But I will have to give the gel caps a shot. Thanks again !Kenny


----------



## BayRat

You're welcome for whatever help I was to you







, and I'm sure others are equally happy to have been of help. I've just checked the box I have and they're labeled *Softgels*, not *Gelcaps* as I mistakenly posted. (D'oh to me) Here's a link to that product's picture and information:http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/shop_product_detail.jsp?filterBy=&skuId=699301&productId=699301&navAction=jump&navCount=3For me, I've found:Imodium tablets take effect in 45 to 60 minutes, effective for 2 to 4 hoursCVS softgels take effect in about 20 to 30 minutes, effective from 4 to 6 hoursIt may be my imagination, some oddity of my condition or metabolism, or perhaps the differences in the medication's inactive ingredients, but it seems that the CVS Softgels work faster and last longer for me, remaining effective for 6 hours or so. I've been using the gelcaps since around Nov. 2010, and I've not had to double dose. It was common for me to need 2 maximum doses of Imodium tablets within 2 hours just to get out the front door. The active ingredient in both brands is the same: Loperamide HCl (2 mg)The drawback on Softgels is:1- They can't be cut for a half dose2- More expensive than tablets/caplets3- Not easy to carry around in a pocket, and I'd distrust leaving them in a hot car during summer.And of course, the latest business news releases sound like these 'shortages' and back-orders will continue for a while yet. The news blurbs I've read lean towards great doubt that J&J's McNeil division restructuring will complete on schedule (2nd half of 2011).Honestly, for me, their plight has worked to my advantage.







I've discovered a more effective and less expensive OTC aid. Ordinarily I'd loathe changing anything in my 'routine' that worked, but this shortage forced my hand. When/if Imodium becomes available again I'm going to stick with the CVS Softgels.


----------



## celestin

Here (in Belgium) we have tons of Imodium, if you need some...for example :Loperamide EG [lopéramide, chlorhydrate] 200 x 2 mg	€ 19,12 (>> 28 US$ ?)


----------



## BaltimoreGuy

BayRat said:


> You're welcome for whatever help I was to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and I'm sure others are equally happy to have been of help. I've just checked the box I have and they're labeled *Softgels*, not *Gelcaps* as I mistakenly posted. (D'oh to me) Here's a link to that product's picture and information:http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/shop_product_detail.jsp?filterBy=&skuId=699301&productId=699301&navAction=jump&navCount=3For me, I've found:Imodium tablets take effect in 45 to 60 minutes, effective for 2 to 4 hoursCVS softgels take effect in about 20 to 30 minutes, effective from 4 to 6 hoursIt may be my imagination, some oddity of my condition or metabolism, or perhaps the differences in the medication's inactive ingredients, but it seems that the CVS Softgels work faster and last longer for me, remaining effective for 6 hours or so. I've been using the gelcaps since around Nov. 2010, and I've not had to double dose. It was common for me to need 2 maximum doses of Imodium tablets within 2 hours just to get out the front door. The active ingredient in both brands is the same: Loperamide HCl (2 mg)The drawback on Softgels is:1- They can't be cut for a half dose2- More expensive than tablets/caplets3- Not easy to carry around in a pocket, and I'd distrust leaving them in a hot car during summer.And of course, the latest business news releases sound like these 'shortages' and back-orders will continue for a while yet. The news blurbs I've read lean towards great doubt that J&J's McNeil division restructuring will complete on schedule (2nd half of 2011).Honestly, for me, their plight has worked to my advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've discovered a more effective and less expensive OTC aid. Ordinarily I'd loathe changing anything in my 'routine' that worked, but this shortage forced my hand. When/if Imodium becomes available again I'm going to stick with the CVS Softgels.


Oh wow that is great !! 6.99 for 48 caps is not that bad ! The only drawback for me will be the hot car thing but I can just by a bottle to keep at work. As much as I use this stuff I'm sure it wont go to waste














I am going to pick some up as soon as I run out of the generic target immodiums that I bought. Thanks again for all your help !!


----------



## BayRat

BaltimoreGuy said:


> Oh wow that is great !! 6.99 for 48 caps is not that bad ! The only drawback for me will be the hot car thing but I can just by a bottle to keep at work. As much as I use this stuff I'm sure it wont go to waste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to pick some up as soon as I run out of the generic target immodiums that I bought. Thanks again for all your help !!


I really hope they help you as well as, or even better than, they've helped me. I'm also on a really tight budget (Who isn't these days, eh?) Maybe try a smaller pack first to test out, they're sold in a 24 pack for $4.99. I've tried to find the exact inactive ingredients in both the CVS and Imodium brands but, I keep coming up with different answers for the Imodium. Odd, maybe it varies by country? It's that, or simply the form (liquid capsules) that's making this difference for me.The CVS Softgels in that link come in a blister pack. Very sharp edges so watch your fingers, and they can be a real PITA to remove. I worry that high heat could spoil the medication, and if they aren't in their blister packaging they might just melt into one big unusable lump. Once they're outside of that pack there's also the risk of puncturing one. Try to find a bottle large enough to fit them while still in the packaging. A 1x2 strip should be an easy fit, even several single packs stuffed in together. I'll be facing the same dilemma soon with summer coming on.


----------



## slotaddict

I don't use immodium brand name anymore. I buy mine at Cosco or Sams Club...you can buy two bottles of 90 for about 8.99. It works just as well and beats the price of regular immodium hands down.


----------



## Snow

I am in NY, NY and not finding imodium either. My pharmacist said there is a problem in the manufacturing plant where the imodium is made.My pharmacist at CVS is not sure when the manufacturer will have their problems with production fixed.The store brand does not work as well as the imodium EZ CHEW.


----------



## wildflowers2

I buy mine at BJ's wholesale club. Try there I always buy several packs.


BaltimoreGuy said:


> Thank you all for the quick replies ! I will have to try the gel caps from cvs. It's so weird that the shelves are completly clear of anything Immodium. I usually take the EZ Chews because they work so fast for me. But I will have to give the gel caps a shot. Thanks again !Kenny


----------



## vonta

BaltimoreGuy said:


> Hello everyone. I'll start by saying I live in Southern Pennsylvania close to the Maryland line. I have been to atleast 12 stores in the past 2 weeks and every store is completly out of Immodium. Walmart had signs that says they can't get it ? Is anyone else having this problem ? I did find a store brand to hold me over but it doesn't help me as much as the Immodium E Z chews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is just a region thing or what ? Thanks alot for your help in advance !!


 Hi your right they have been pulled ( not reason given) I live Tucson AZ Walgreens brand works but be careful of Target brand seems to make it worse ( go figure)


----------



## rockingirl

I had a bit of a stockpile so I hadn't needed to buy any till today. I was running around to Walgreens, CVS, Rite Aid, and Walmart. Nada! I started to have an anxiety attack because I had waited to the last minute to get more incase I saw a sale in a flier. So I ended up with these CVS ones. Maybe now I'll learn if they work just as well for me or not. I worried about experimenting with store brands since it plays a crucial role in my day, but I guess now I have no choice!


----------



## PD85

How is the frequent urination and bloat/distention with the soft gels compared to the tabs?


----------



## rellybelly17

i would die!! lol try the internet?


----------



## PALady

BaltimoreGuy said:


> Hello everyone. I'll start by saying I live in Southern Pennsylvania close to the Maryland line. I have been to atleast 12 stores in the past 2 weeks and every store is completly out of Immodium. Walmart had signs that says they can't get it ? Is anyone else having this problem ? I did find a store brand to hold me over but it doesn't help me as much as the Immodium E Z chews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is just a region thing or what ? Thanks alot for your help in advance !!


I am also in Southeastern PA, and have not been able to find it for months. I even wrote an email to the manufacturer praising their product , stating that the Immodium for gas & bloating was the only thing that helps me, and they replied with a number to call. I called them and they were so vague about why it is so hard to find in the stores, or what the problem was. I suspected that there was a recall that wasn't publicized, and I guess that the "moldy" problem may be the cause. What was really stupid on their part was that they have now sent me two separate letters via US mail, indicating that they are interested in my experience with Immodium and sent a form for me to fill out giving them permission to contact my physician. Obviously they are doing this in case I decided to sue them. For what? Actually having a product that HELPED me? Everyone is so litigious these days I guess they were just paranoid! They completely misunderstood my message, which was nothing but praise.I find that any other anti-diarheal product doesn't help me at all. I have just read about the calcium, which I take every morning already, but I have been taking it with a multi-vitaimin. I am going to cut that out and take the calcium throughout the day and hope that that helps. It has been almost a year now, and I haven't gone a day without the D.


----------



## BayRat

Official information from the manufacturer's website:


> information on IMODIUM® product availabilityDue to a shortage of supply, certain IMODIUM® products are temporarily unavailable. We apologize for the inconvenience this may be causing you. Your health and comfort are important to us, and we assure you we are working hard to get these products back as soon as possible. We expect to have more IMODIUM® products in stores in the fall of 2011.IMODIUM® A-D liquid products are available, but some stores may be currently out of stock. Please use the Product Locator to find IMODIUM® product at your local retailer.For immediate questions or additional information, we encourage you to contact our Consumer Care Center via email or by calling 1-800-962-5357, Monday through Friday, from 9:00 a.m. to 4:40 p.m. EST. Please sign up here if you'd like to receive an email notification as more products become available.http://www.imodium.com/page.jhtml?id=imodium/include/product_availability.inc


As far as I can see, Imodium has never been under any recall, this is simply a shortage due to manufacturing/distribution issues.McNeil is actually the distributor of Imodium, and they are a division of J&J. The J&J fiasco of recalled products is ongoing, the drug RISPERDAL (June 2011) is the latest recalled product under their banner. Issues have effected both OTC products and prescription meds. Causes have ranged from impurities in the products, to incorrect dosages, to that moldy smell problem. J&J responded earlier this year (Feb.?) by implementing a major overhaul and restructuring of product manufacturing, distribution, and divisions which is in progress. It had been reported that this should be completed in the 2nd half of 2011, but they appear to be running late.And, according to some rumors (just rumors), the FDA is also inadvertently causing delays in shipments due to their increased oversight and monitoring because of all the recalls and product issues. Unfortunately, Imodium got tangled up in the mess even though it remains unaffected.I'm mostly effected by D, sometimes D with painful bloating & gas. For D: 4mg of Loperamide (CVS Softgels work well for me)For D & gas: 4 mg of Loperamide and 125mg of Simethicone (Gas-X)I find that the combo works even better than Imodium AD Multi-Symptom for me. I don't seem to get the nasty bowel cramps after dosing, like Imodium commonly produced in me. The CVS Softgels also seems to work faster and last longer. But everyone is different. My experience has been quite positive, yet others may not find that the generics work as well.I'm so sorry for those of you that have no success with generic Imodium (loperamide). This shortage situation must be extremely frustrating for you! Perhaps try locating and ordering Imodium from online e-tailers, they may have a stockpile. Do check the expiration date(s) if possible, though the Imodium I've bought in the past usually had a generous 2-year window.


----------



## Goldielocks5

interesting - now i feel the need to run out tomorrow and stock up on more at Costco! That's where i usually get it (kirkland brand)... sooo much cheaper than anywhere else.but i haven't been in a while and ran out- so went to the grocery store to pick some up and they had very few left.


----------



## atlanticdare

BaltimoreGuy said:


> Hello everyone. I'll start by saying I live in Southern Pennsylvania close to the Maryland line. I have been to atleast 12 stores in the past 2 weeks and every store is completly out of Immodium. Walmart had signs that says they can't get it ? Is anyone else having this problem ? I did find a store brand to hold me over but it doesn't help me as much as the Immodium E Z chews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is just a region thing or what ? Thanks alot for your help in advance !!


I practically live on Immodium and have been to many stores and have been told it is backordered. The generic and store brands are even hard to get, never realized how many people must depend on Immodium for relief. The website says that there is a shortage and it should be back in the stores in the Fall... I hope I can hold out!!! BTW I live in NYC


----------



## BQ

If not try some online sources... they may have some.


----------



## cw_2009

Could you order them from the uk??


BQ said:


> If not try some online sources... they may have some.


----------



## cw_2009

this website is good.. and prices a much cheaper than in stores..http://www.pharmacyfirst.co.uk/delivery/info_5.html is a genuine website as has the pharmacy registered stamp have also been online and checked this.. as i like to make sure i am getting the correct medication.


cw_2009 said:


> Could you order them from the uk??


----------



## Guest

I been buying the store brand of Imodium.same thing here no imodium anyplace.


----------



## MickyFig

Ok. I have noticed a problem for quite a while now. Remember Immodium Advanced (Multi-Symptom Relief) chewable? They were green. Back around the middle of 2010 the availability became erratic. In January of this year I emailed McNeil (the manufacturer) about it and got as just of an evasive answer as one would expect to receive from any politician or attorney. So evasive in fact that something has to be up. No explanation at all was given. The inquiry was side-stepped altogether! Now you never see the chewable. Now the availability of the white Multi-Symptom Relief capsules, as well as other forms of the product, have become more and more erratic. Shelves are empty everywhere. Stock is limited to what was already on hand. I am sure that for legal purposes that the company has been informed to zip-up as to any legitimate explanation because you will not get one. BUT, if there is a problem, why isn't anyone looking further into it. I would hate to find out that we have all been taking something that has "issues"!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Found this news reporthttp://money.cnn.com/2010/07/22/news/companies/mcneil_pepcid_plant_problems/index.htmIt is 2010, but if they've been having problems it may take a lot of effort and work to get things back on line. I hope whatever it is gets fixed for good soon.More recent report...http://money.cnn.com/2011/03/10/news/companies/johnson_mcneil_fda_action/index.htmSounds like the FDA had to step in, and that probably won't speed things up. :blink:I think if they shut down the plant it may not mean all products needed to be recalled, but sounds like some systemic issues so any drug made at the plant will not be made until everything is fixed.


----------



## sybandera

BaltimoreGuy said:


> Thank you all for the quick replies ! I will have to try the gel caps from cvs. It's so weird that the shelves are completly clear of anything Immodium. I usually take the EZ Chews because they work so fast for me. But I will have to give the gel caps a shot. Thanks again !Kenny


Hi I'm from Oklahoma and I Haven't been able to get imodium ez chews in over a month. I can still get the pill form of imodium, but the chewable ones work faster. Just wish I could get ythe chewable ones.Sara


----------



## Moises

slotaddict said:


> I don't use immodium brand name anymore. I buy mine at Cosco or Sams Club...you can buy two bottles of 90 for about 8.99. It works just as well and beats the price of regular immodium hands down.


Thanks. I didn't know Costco carries it. I will go there tomorrow. I do fine with generic loperamide. I take it everyday.


----------



## Plug58

I can find the p,aim Imodium but not the AD. Oh wait, I found it if I want to pay over $100 for 72 ct. Unfortunately only the AD helps me. Just purchased 288 ct of the Equate AD. I have searched over 20 sites to no avail. I read where the active ingredient is made in Italy. Don't know what is going on but it costs more than my other prescriptions.


----------



## happymommmy

Hi Baltimore Guy- you know, I just went through a horrible bout of diarrhea, from contaminated eggs. I'm not 100% sure it was salmonella, but it's at least an intelligent guess due to the symptoms. (The obvious- diarrhea, stomach pain, gas, bloating, and feeling like I got hit by a truck. Me and imodium are enemies, as it "pooped out" on me, pun fully intended. I took diarsoothe- which I wasn't sure would work for the stomach ache and bloating part. It took care of all the above, and it took a few hours, and the whole thing was finished. I don't mean gone for a few hours; I mean it was gone, period. I'm thinkin' this may help!


----------



## Queensgirl52

I just started seeing it in Walgreens again on Thursday. (I'm on the Eastern Shore of Maryland.) You can always get it on Amazon. I've done it a few times when the stores were out. I also found it in Target when no other stores had it.


----------



## goodmorning111

take diarsoothe- works better, and you don't have to keep taking it. fixes something in the pipes.


----------



## IBS_not_b_good

Or instead of the Diarsoothe you could go to the store and buy a small package of blackberries and eat them!!!! Save yourself $$$$!!! All diarsoothe is is water(ingredient #1) and blackberries from concentrate(ingredient 2) but I would stick with Imodium it works way better!


----------



## Colt

IBS_not_b_good said:


> Or instead of the Diarsoothe you could go to the store and buy a small package of blackberries and eat them!!!! Save yourself $$$$!!! All diarsoothe is is water(ingredient #1) and blackberries from concentrate(ingredient 2) but I would stick with Imodium it works way better!


----------

